# playing and singing at the same time



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I was reading the discussion "Can one person play piano AND sing lieder at the same time?"
(http://www.talkclassical.com/34599-can-one-person-play.html)
and thinking that it actually happens a lot in non classical music, sometimes with great interpreters (from Nat King Cole to Nina Simone, James Booker etc). But I'm curious about the technical side: who are the best at doing difficult parts together at the same time? Just to make an example, one that comes to mind immediately (maybe also for his recent and absolutely embarassing concert of "classical music") is Dave Mustaine. He isn't certainly a great singer, and you can have a terrible opinion of his music too, but to play and sing together his songs is certainly very difficult. Holy wars is a good example of that.
So, who would you mention considering this particular skill?


----------



## drvLock (Apr 2, 2014)

Alexi Laiho, from Children of Bodom. He can "solo" and sing at the same time, specially on their older stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Lots of accomplished bassists/singers. I don't know how they do it?

Jack Bruce
Peter Cetera
Sting
Paul McCartney
Esperanza Spalding
John Wetton
Greg Lake

And Adrian Belew singing and playing guitar on those tricky King Crimson tunes is amazing.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

starthrower said:


> Lots of accomplished bassists/singers. I don't know how they do it?
> 
> Jack Bruce
> Peter Cetera
> ...


examples are welcome! Anyway Esperanza Spaulding is really really good at it, I confess I don't like at all her as a singer, but her skill at playing and singing difficult parts together is truly remarkable.


----------

